#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-03
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: TBD  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<airurando> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<airurando> hi slashtom
<airurando> Sunday 23rd is good for me :)
<airurando> barring something else weird cropping up!
<slashtom> grand
<airurando> do you reckon a Sunday is as good as a Saturday?
 * slashtom and ebel have found a suitable venue. café in temple bar with plenty of room and a reasonable menu
<airurando> cool.
<ebel> morning
<slashtom> well, a sunday might exclude the hard-core religious, but you're always going to end up excluding someone :)
<airurando> morning ebel
<airurando> indeed slashtom.
<airurando> I was just wondering about it.  mu gut feeling is that Sat would be better than Sun.
<airurando> But Sun is better than none!!
<slashtom> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=53.344944&mlon=-6.263538&zoom=18&layers=M - central enough?
<airurando> spot on.
<airurando> Will I generate the LoCo dir listing for this UH?
<airurando> say 3pm Sun 23rd in Cappuccino?
<slashtom> 2pm?
<slashtom> or 2.30pm?
<slashtom> you would be travelling the furthest...
<airurando> 2 pm is fine.
<airurando> we will go with that so.
<airurando> I'll generate the event but I'd appreciate it if you and ebel could pimp it.
<ebel> sure sure
 * airurando feels his promotion efforts hinder ubuntu-ie events.
<czajkowski> airurando: I don't think so at all
<czajkowski> airurando: I think you do a good job
<airurando> czajkowski you are kind but that's the way I feel.
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> why?
 * airurando gets annoyed with the silverlight requirement for the RWC website video content.
<slashtom> RWC?
<airurando> the dreaded rugby
<airurando> don't mean to bother you with this slashtom
<airurando> :)
<slashtom> isn't the stuffs on the rté player?
<ebel> airurando: you help, i cannot understand how you could be hindrance
<airurando> slashtom. Most of it but not all of it.
<airurando> moonlight doesn't cut it either.
<airurando> ebel: as slashtom is not available for selection as the 'event contact' on the LoCo dir I'm going to put you in. I hope that is ok.
<ebel> sure no problem
<slashtom> hehe, i'm not available!!?
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1321/detail/
<airurando> pimp it people! pimp it!!
<airurando> oh and sign up.
<airurando> I won't sign up until I see others.
<slashtom> tis more useful if people signup for the release party
<slashtom> as we need to book a table(s)
<slashtom> tdr112 has already told me he is coming
<BenChapman> Looking forward to that!
<BenChapman> provided I've moved into Dublin at that stage...
<airurando> slashtom I won't be at the restaurant.
<airurando> I'll hook up with you all later.
<airurando> pressure at work that weekend as 2 shift members are off.
<airurando> I reckon I won't get into town until 8pm at the earliest.
<slashtom> i don't know where we would be going afterwards
<slashtom> BenChapman: when are you planning on moving into town?
<BenChapman> slashtom: as soon as I can :P
<BenChapman> only factor on that is 1) My boss paying me the money I'm owed for the last month, and 2) people responding to my emails
<slashtom> ah, good luck
<BenChapman> thank you :)
<BenChapman> hopefully it will be by then!
<slashtom> people seem to respond better to facebook these days :)
<airurando> slashtom infoturtle controls the ubuntu-ie facebook page
<BenChapman> slashtom: Sadly daft only lets you use a form... which is crap
<slashtom> oh, for landlords?
<slashtom> beware, many landlords do not check their email number often [sic]
<slashtom> especially when the landlord is someone like a retired teacher
<BenChapman> slashtom: Not a landlord, it's the "Sharing" section. No phone number given. One of them is a googler apparently, so I'd expect email to be checked regularly enough
<ebel> trying to find a place to share can be a pain in the hole. Since people don't reply to things, etc.
<BenChapman> ebel: Just realised the place has disappeared off Daft... that would explain
<BenChapman> it
<BenChapman> Btw, if anyone knows someone looking for someone to share an apartment with, please let me know :P
<delcoyote> Tribaal, was looking i think BenChapman
<BenChapman> hmmm Thank you, will bear in mind :)
<delcoyote> no bother
<delcoyote> is that dojo active in Dublin still? BenChapman
<BenChapman> It is indeed, every Saturday
<delcoyote> at the same place?
<delcoyote> I should pop in some Saturday.. if I'm not working..
<BenChapman> Yup, though we're looking to change locations within the next two months to a purpose designed space.. but more on that when we have definite details
<BenChapman> for now it's in the Guinness Enterprise Centre
<BenChapman> http://g.co/maps/zte4m
<delcoyote> thanks.. early morning?
<BenChapman> noon until 3pm
<BenChapman> looking forward to seeing you there! Hopefully.
<delcoyote> not this Saturday :-(
<BenChapman> Heh, working then?
<delcoyote> but I will try the next one.. if I am able to go
<delcoyote> working yes, until 4:30pm
<BenChapman> cool cool
<delcoyote> going to add this to my agenda... loosing bytes lately
<delcoyote> thanks by the way
<BenChapman> heh, no problem... hopefully it'll lead to more people supporting us etc.. :D
<tdr112> anyone know of problems on updating to 11.04 for wifi
<tdr112> my mother laptop wifi has stopped working , i need to try and fix it over the phone
<tdr112> *mother's
<czajkowski> tdr112: nope shoul be just fine
<BenChapman> tdr112: I had a slight problem with mine, fixed on reinstall
<tdr112> i guess she will have to wait until i can get down to see her , he does not like the new ui
<tdr112> "cant find anything"
<czajkowski> tdr112: get her to share her desktop with you
<czajkowski> tdr112: ask popey how he manages his mumbuntu install
<delcoyote> It is a shock from the old GUI to the new Unity or whatever it's name is
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-04
<czajkowski> aloha
<BenChapman> morning1
<ebel> 'ello
<airurando> howdy
<ebel> yo
<airurando> tdr112: are you doin' the team report for Sept?
<tdr112> i will do it day
<slashtom> thanks for the tweeting czajkowski, but we need a map
<slashtom> the café is hidden away, so until we get an openstreetmap image, we shouldn't announce it
<slashtom> oh teh noes, more tweets about it... with no clear location
<slashtom> good luck to anyone finding the place
<ebel> It is partially on the map
<ebel> so it should be alright
<slashtom> gah, i cannot find the event on loco directory
 * slashtom gives up and goes back to work
<ebel> tis on the ubuntu-ie page
<slashtom> no it isn't
<ebel> start off on LD page, then go to Europe, then ireland, then you see evnts
<ebel> slashtom: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<slashtom> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/ 404
<slashtom> why is that using google maps, it's copyrightes
<slashtom> copyrighted
<slashtom> ok, fine
<ebel> hehe, dunno why that /events/ubuntu-ie/ page doesn't work.
<ebel> slashtom: you can also see it here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie/events
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-05
<BenChapman> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<dumb1224> morning..hehe
<tdr112> morning all
<slashtom> hey tdr112, how's things?
<tdr112> grand , booked some time off work for some events i want to go to
<slashtom> good, i'm glad they're letting you take some holiday
<czajkowski> tdr112: nice what ones
<tdr112> darklight, Irisscert, 28c3 ,
<czajkowski> #cool
<czajkowski> tdr112: dontforget FOSDEM
<czajkowski> ebel: coming this year
<slashtom> what are Irisscert and 28c3?
<tdr112> IRISSCERT Cyber Crime Conference
<slashtom> cool
<tdr112> 28c3 is a hacking one on every year , the names chnages each year eg last year was 27c3
<tdr112> czajkowski: what are the dates again i think i am away snowboarding
<ebel> fosdem, probably not....
<czajkowski> 3/4 feb
<czajkowski> ebel: you're no fun any more :(
<ebel> slashtom: Xc3 is the big hackerspace conference just after xmas.
 * ebel hadn't considered fosdem
<slashtom> ah, in germany?
<slashtom> it does sound more fun than visiting my family
<ebel> berlin IIRC
<slashtom> and i would like to visit berlin...
<tdr112> czajkowski: sorry but i am going away on the 4th
<czajkowski> tdr112: tut tut missing again the largest EU conference for FOSS
<tdr112> slashtom: there will be a good size crew goiing to 28c3 from ireland
<tdr112>  czajkowski i know but a group of us are going could not chnage it
<dumb1224> sorry if it's a bit naive...delete a file or directory requires the execute permission?
<slashtom> no
<slashtom> directories require an execute permission
<dumb1224> got it thanks!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-06
<czajkowski> Alolha
<slashtom> good morning
<czajkowski> tdr112: https://twitter.com/#!/robinb/status/121879580670820352
<dstaar> hi
<dstaar> i need some help due to rDNS
<dstaar> i set up a smtp server but mxtoolbox ist telling me that: Warning - Reverse DNS does not match SMTP Banner
<dstaar> how does the correct rdns look like for meetosphere.com
<slashtom> 48.229.46.78.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer static.48.229.46.78.clients.your-server.de.
<dstaar> i'm a little bit confused my ip 78.46.229.48 needs to point to the second URL you mentioned?
<dstaar> ok seems to be the second one :)
<slashtom> second URL that I mentioned?
<slashtom> i didn't mention any URLs
<dstaar> ok, it's an address
<slashtom> no, i didn't mention any address
<dstaar> *g what else?
<slashtom> i just copied in what your reverse DNS is
<dstaar> ok it is my rDNS
<dstaar> thank you :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-07
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> early start this weekend?
<czajkowski> yup
<slashtom> what happens next round, if both england and ireland win their games this weekend... you would have a dilema right there?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> 4 games up norther hemisphwere
<czajkowski> 4 games up souththern hemishphere
<ebel> i thought all the games were in NZ?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> but it's ireland V wales
<czajkowski> england V france
<czajkowski> AU V ZA
<czajkowski> NZ V argentina
<slashtom> but if ireland and england both win, they end up playing each other iirc
<czajkowski> not sure
<slashtom> according to the wall chart in our office kitchen, they do
<slashtom> question is, who will czajkowski be supporting?
<czajkowski> ireland then
<slashtom> oh no, you will fail the tebbit test then
<slashtom> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_test
<moylan> scots and welsh aren't immigrants and would follow their own native teams :-p
<slashtom> well, technically it's the english and welsh cricket team
<slashtom> (the scots being not classed as civilised enough to have a cricket team) ;)
<moylan> remember reading a few years ago that the irish cricket team nearly died off through lack of interest and only survived due to the number of immigrants from cricket loving countries that kept it alive.
<slashtom> and they still give the english a good thrashing :)
<moylan> well if they thrash the english then the irish may, just may take an interest.
<slashtom> they did, earlier this year in the world cup
<czajkowski> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189359_10150255720760671_588465670_8161883_4209319_n.jpg
<ebel> czajkowski: looks like a fake http://www.snopes.com/horrors/techno/radar.asp
<czajkowski> dont spoil my fun
<czajkowski> ebel: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/ordering-11-10-cds-is-now-open/
<ebel> ☺
<ebel> thanks for the reminder
<terran> I think that's the first time I've ever seen someone paste an actual smiling face into IRC
<ebel> ☺
<ebel> It's in unicode!
<ebel> U+263A WHITE SMILING FACE
<ebel> I have it set up in my XCompose, so when i type in :) i can get a ☺
<ebel> CDs requested for this loco
<terran> Ω
<terran> 卐
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-08
<airurando> afternoon
<shanem> I have a free ticket to PyCon in Dublin that I can't use if anyone wants it.
<shanem> Bit of short notice on it though since it started today and finishes tomorrow.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-09
<mokmeister> How would one buy braid on 10.04? Any one know how these software centres work?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-01
<mokmeister> hello
<mokmeister> Anybody trying 12.10?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-02
<airurando> good evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-03
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> anyone heading to UL this weekend
<slashbel> morning tdr112, you back?
<tdr112> i am , got in yesterday getting used to the timezone again
<slashbel> aye, don't worry… we will shift timezone in a few weeks :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey cztab
<czajkowski> tdr112: have fun in NYC?
<tdr112> yep great time,
<czajkowski> tdr112: you're on 3 in .ie right ?
<czajkowski> folks I do need your help, and the post explains it https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/2chyKLhJiyR
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep
<czajkowski> tdr112: I have a sim only card and I put 20 quid on it
<czajkowski> does that mean I get unlimited data ?
<tdr112> i think so, i am on bill pay
<czajkowski> ah ok
<delcoyote> 39
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-07
<mokmeister> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<mokmeister> hi czajkowski, well, how's skycon going?
<mokmeister> I enjoyed the Mark Shuttleworth discussion yesterday.
<mokmeister> Inspirational stuff.
<mokmeister> I love the buzz these things produce!
<mokmeister> But sure having said that, the kids are dragging me off to Mass, so back in a while
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-01
<czajkowski> tdr112: ping a ling
<tdr112> yo
<tdr112> czajkowski:
<czajkowski> tdr112: any use for old t-shirts never been worn for any of yer hackerspace ?
<czajkowski> have lots of 2012 t-shirts
<czajkowski> dont want to bin but wonder could ye use for any material work yer do?
<tdr112> like con tshirts
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> but never worn
<czajkowski> but we cant re use as 2012 branded on tem
<tdr112> how many
<czajkowski> about a dozen
<czajkowski> green
<czajkowski> may have some brown ones also
<tdr112> leave it with me for a day, i will talk to the crafters tonight
<czajkowski> sure
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-02
<tdr112> czajkowski: what do you run on your work laptop
<tdr112> the lastest or lts
<czajkowski> tdr112: 13.10
<tdr112> safe ?
<tdr112> stable
<czajkowski> tdr112: very :)
<czajkowski> been using it since July :)
<tdr112> should be getting a new work laptop tomorrow
<tdr112> just thinking do I go with lts or the latest
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> latest is very stable
<czajkowski> as it's the whole point of a rolling release you'll never really notice a massive difference
<tdr112> cool
<zmoylan-len> if it's for you go 13.10, if you want low maintenance for say family or friend then lts
<tdr112> they ask you for money now when you downlaod an iso
<czajkowski> dont ask
<czajkowski> it's an optio
<czajkowski> n
<czajkowski> if you fancy donating
<czajkowski> then people can apply for that for events or travel for teams
#ubuntu-ie 2015-09-30
<sameer-isa> Does anyone here speak Irish Gaelic?
#ubuntu-ie 2016-10-07
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> I'd like to install amule but I had this error message, does anybody know how to fix it please? "E: Unable to locate package...
